# Help: Installing pFTP ??



## cerbero (Aug 24, 2002)

Hi. I'm trying to install a CLI FTP/FXP client called pFTP (http://pftp.suxx.sk/pftp/), and I'm having huge problems.
No, it's not available through fink, so I have to compile it myself, and yes, I have the Developer Tools installed..

First, when I run the ./configure script, i get this:

```
pFTP configure utility by HoE...
Platform = UNKNOWN
try : ./configure <--openssldir [dir]> <--debug> <--nossl> <platform>
supported platform = bsd/lnx/cyg
```
Ok then. I'll do "./configure bsd":

```
pFTP configure utility by HoE...
Platform = UNKNOWN
user defined platform = bsd
Using make = make
OpenSSL not found, not using TLS method...
Done, you can do "gmake static" or "gmake dynamic" now...
```
That seems to work. But, the command "gmake" is not found, so I try with the usual make, but:

```
cd src;make;cd ..
g++ -c -Wall -D_REENTRANT -I../include -O2 main.cc
make[1]: g++: Command not found
make[1]: *** [main.o] Error 127
```

I'm guessing I need a proper GCC distribution, but I haven't found one that is customized for OS X. Please help me someone, I really want to get this application working.
I should probably say it's working perfectly on my Linux box standing right beside me, which is running GCC 2.95.3 and has the commands "gmake" and "g++" available.

I'm hoping some UNIX people will know what needs to be done 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gatorparrots (Aug 27, 2002)

Out of curiosity, does *wget* not meet your needs?

If not, have you tried the NEXTSTEP binary of the software that is available?


----------

